# New CAADx Ultegra Disc



## MtbBiker (Feb 12, 2011)

So I was in the market for a new road bike and came across a deal I couldn't pass up. I got a 2013 CAADx Ultegra Disc for $1600.00. In the spring I will get some road tires for it, and decide what I want to do about pedals. 
I've had some really nice road bikes in the past, but sold them off thinking I would be happy with just my 29er. A couple months of riding that on the road got old really really fast. I'm pumped to be back on the road and can't wait to get some serious miles in.
In the parking lot the bike felt nice and snappy. Now I just need all this ice and snow to clear up in western pa so I can get out and ride it!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice!! I know the feeling on the 29er on the road!


----------



## MtbBiker (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, not sure what I was thinking. I had a carbon Synapse but no mountain bike two years ago. I decided I wanting to get back into mountain biking so I sold my Synapse and got a 29er, thinking I could just ride it on the road also. I did, but just not as fun. Took a lot of motivation to go ride on the road. But in the end it all worked out because I have a 29er and a cross bike now. Perfect!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

That's where I ended up. Must be right?


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome, I just ordered the same thing. Found a 2013 closeout for $1550 OTD. Last one in my size. Considering the 2014 model is identical to the 2013, it was going to cost more for the 2014 105 model so I couldn't pass that up!


----------

